# Has the world went nuts??what next?



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Police Use Taser Gun On 6-Year-Old Boy At Elementary School

POSTED: 10:35 pm EST November 11, 2004
UPDATED: 10:46 pm EST November 11, 2004

MIAMI -- A 6-year-old boy was subdued with a Taser gun while wielding a piece of glass and threatening to hurt himself in the principal's office, officials said Thursday.

The boy, who was not identified, was shocked by police with 50,000 volts of electric current on Oct. 20 at Kelsey Pharr Elementary School.

Principal Maria Mason called 911 after the child broke a picture frame in her office and waved the piece of glass, holding a security guard back.

When two Miami-Dade County police officers and a school officer arrived, the boy had already cut himself under his eye and on his hand.

The officers talked to the boy without success. When he cut his own leg, one officer shocked him with a Taser, then another grabbed him to prevent him from falling, police said.

He was treated by Miami-Dade Fire-Rescue and taken to Jackson Memorial Hospital, where he was committed for psychiatric evaluation.

"By using the Taser, we were able to stop the situation, stop him from hurting himself," police spokesman Juan DelCastillo told The Miami Herald. "Sure he could have been tackled and maybe injured, maybe his arm broken or maybe that glass could have cut him in a critical area."

Retired Juvenile Judge Frank Orlando called the incident "ridiculous."

"It just sounds excessive to me to Taser gun a 6-year-old when everyone else around there were adults," said Orlando, who now runs a law clinic on youth law at Nova Southeastern University. "They couldn't subdue a 6-year-old? Must have been a pretty big kid."

Police wouldn't say how big the child was. The case was under review.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, sorry Bob. I think they handled it exactly right. The child had a sharp piece of glass and was cutting himself. It is the police's job to take that piece of glass away and prevent him from hurting himself further or from hurting anyone else. The comment of the attorney in the article is ridiculous when he asks sarcasticly "couldnt two officers subdue a 6 year old?" Of course they could. Without a doubt, but they would then be under scrutiny from people for throwing a 6 year old on the ground and manhandling him. There are a lot of things the officers could have done. They could have thrown him to the ground and taken the glass. They could have used pepper spray to gain compliance. Remember, they tried talking to him first. 
Yes he taser puts out 50,000 volts and I am sure they included that for shock value. The taser can be either fired at a person, which then two prongs shoot our and deliver 5 seconds of shock, or the prongs can be removed and the taser can then be applied to a person and it puts out a shock of 1 second. It does not say in the article which method they used, but either way, once the 5 seconds or 1 second is over, there is no effect left on the person at all. Once the shock is over, there is no pain or anything. The taser has been added to many police departments and is on the same level of force as pepper spray. I can assure you the pepper spray is painful for much longer than the taser. I think given the circumstances, they used the most effective, fastest way to get the glass away from the juvenile, which was the goal of the situation. And they did it without hurting him. Job well done.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep I would have lit him up as well!! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

well I disagree but I wasn't there and I'm willing to give the cops the benefit of the doubt. I guess I just think I could of snatched that kid up and took it away and then gave him the paddling he probably deserves but I guess I'm old fashioned


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The name for this disorder is called "horse-sh*t parenting" and has been a growing epidemic for years! Get the kid some help if he needs it and throw the parents in jail for not being able to "parent/control" a 6 year old!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well by the time they would have gotten to the kid he could have stuck himself in the throat or cut his wrists, so after further review I think this is appropriate force.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

New Guiness World Record!

Youngest person ever subdued by taser! This kid! :lol:


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

Yep I would have lit him up as well!!

that's great porkchop.  
i think that kid will think twice about doing that again  .


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

gottta love this country get upset for subduing a juvi with electric shock but its okay to kill them........... with a electric chair


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Niles Short said:


> gottta love this country get upset for subduing a juvi with electric shock but its okay to kill them........... with a electric chair


The parents need the chair!


----------



## birddog131 (Oct 28, 2004)

As my quote on the bottom says........well it speaks for itself.....
light em' up boys.......I would bet the kid won't play that game again. :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Probably appropriate but I wonder how much added risk there is when using a tazer on someone so young. The voltage is probably designed for use on someone from say 100 to 300 lbs. There has got to be a significant increase in risk when zapping some kid that is only 30 or 40 lbs. I don't know how accurate they are either but again there would be an increased chance of hitting something you didn't want to hit (like an eye) on such a small target.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Actually it is completely safe for anyone over 50 pounds.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

how about a new law....shoot a roost = automatic tazer by the CO


----------

